# Isel EP1090 Software



## MisCar (Nov 28, 2015)

Hello,

We sketch 3D parts using Autodesk Inventor 2015 and we'd like to use our old Isel EP1090 CNC Router with the files that Inventor produces (stl, stp, etc.)
How can I send the files to the EP1090 for machining?

Thanks in advance,
FRC Team MisCar 1574.


----------



## mark greenbaum (Sep 26, 2010)

Does the EP1090 have a USB port? If so, just use a USB cable to send them to the EP1090. I use to hand carry on a thumb drive from laptop to desktop computer 50 feet away to run master pattern waxes on ModelMaster 1000 4-axis CNC. That worked fine for me.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

You need a CAM software to convert the STL into tool paths and then into g-code. You could use Cut3D or Vectric Aspire. Aspire give you more options. and control over how you machine the part.

Post a picture of the types of things you want to machine.

Bill


----------



## MisCar (Nov 28, 2015)

bgriggs said:


> You need a CAM software to convert the STL into tool paths and then into g-code. You could use Cut3D or Vectric Aspire. Aspire give you more options. and control over how you machine the part.
> 
> Post a picture of the types of things you want to machine.
> 
> Bill


OK, Will try the software you mentioned. when I have the g-code, how can I send it to the router for machining?

Thanks.


----------

